# Clint Anderson Clinic?



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

I have an opportunity to go to a 10 day CA clinic (free) this fall. 

Has anyone here ever gone? 

What was your experience like? 

What would you recommend for getting prepared? Both myself and my horse? (Oh, and he'll love her- an Arabx Pinto XD) 

What skills does my horse (and I ) need to know beforehand to get the most? 

My horse is reliable, knows the basics, but I would still consider her green (though I have plenty of time to work on things). She doesn't give her front end to any real extent, and doesn't side pass worth a crap- both of these things I think can be accomplished in the time frame. She rides on a loose rein, but at this point doesn't neck rein (better on one side than the other, but by no means consistent) Is that expected? What else? 

What did you get out of it? 

... I'm am not throughly familiar with all of his work (didn't know who he was till about a year ago when I was given tickets to his tour).

His "method" seems to be synced with my own "ways" and philosophies I had developed over the years with various experiences (though I will say he is much more efficient, and when I apply the differences I have learned, it does make a difference) and that's what impressed me initially over other big-time trainers (I by no means think he is heaven sent, but he makes sense and has had years to perfect what he does, I have not). 

Obviously, I have to get the "fundamentals" package and get the gear he requires (I like my own halter and stick, thank you very much, but considering that I have the opportunity to do this experience for free, I can't complain too much about the investment, though I am, indeed, very broke, and not in the horse sense).

Any input would be helpful, as I really don't know what to expect, and I don't want to go in like a complete idiot and get nothing out of it because I'm not prepared. 

All the reviews and such I've read seem to be from people who worship the ground he pees on, so... I would rather have some less biased opinions  

Thanks!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

wow im super jealous ! have fun ! i really like CA myself =]

why do you have to get his stuff, i would think your own stuff would work just fine ?


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

I think it's just to ensure that everyone is working with the same tools, is my guess, so that there aren't any differences in how things work.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If he calls your horse Precious, he's being facetious. It means you aren't being firm enough with the horse.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

While I haven't attended any of his trainings or events, I know that having certain equipment like the halter, lead and stick/string is a part of the general requirements for everyone. I think some of this is due to the fact that at the clinics he or his people may indeed work with your horse hands on.
If you don't want to purchase his fundamentals set, you could join his No Worries Club. 
You can join month by month I think, or get a discount code from Horse Illustrated magazine for a hefty chunk off the membership and a savings coupon for supplies. In addition members pay less for things and there are often sales for members. 

On the club site you can watch or download anything you will need to watch or know to prepare you for the clinic. The video library is very comprehensive and if money is tight, you may try this approach instead.

I count myself neutral here as I do not put him above any other good trainer out there and I certainly think he has flaws. 
But, if given the opportunity to attend a clinic like you have been given, I personally would go. The above is merely ideas to help save you some money.


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Jealous here! So wish I could attend one of his clinics. From what I've read on his site and on the No Worries Club site, it's recommended that you're at least familiar with the fundamentals even if you don't have the kit. He does REQUIRE you to have HIS stuff for the clinics. If you can't afford the fundamentals or don't want to spend that much, join the No Worries Club for $20/month and you can gain access to most of the information there. You can also go to www.giddyupflix.com and rent the DVDs there. The only downfall is you don't get the arenamates.


----------



## Sharond (Mar 1, 2013)

The way I figure it, you always learn something and I had a chance to go for free, I would sooo be there. Wow! How'd you get that lucky?


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would LOVE to go to CA's clinics or tours or even his ranch!!! I am so jealous. I hope you have fun! (btw, I have been trying to save up enough money to get some of his fundementals, but I live in Canada, so I cannot attend a clinic)


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't let him ride your horse..... my friend let him use one of her horses in a clinic. It took her a long time to get the spur scrapes healed on her horse's sides.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

greentree said:


> Don't let him ride your horse..... my friend let him use one of her horses in a clinic. It took her a long time to get the spur scrapes healed on her horse's sides.


That would really make me mad. I wouldn't just let anyone ride my horse anyway, regardless of how many videos they sold.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm also among the very jealous here! My husband and I just went to his show in Tampa. He's not perfect, but I think he is one of the best out there. What he teaches makes sense and we have been able to apply his techniques to many situations. I hate it when people think that he is all about groundwork. He's really about the whole package - establishing respect with the groundwork, but carrying that over into your riding.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a hard time believing he would leave spur marks on a horse, he doesn't really wear them on other people's horses, I thought? He could have though. I would take this opportunity and fly with it. His methods really work and he explains them in such a way that a non horse trainer can understand and apply them to their horse. Good luck! Im green with envy ;p I sooooo thought about going and putting the deposit on a credit card, lol

As far as what you need to know, I would definitely get the halter and stick/string now and work on some of the basic ground work, so when you go, he can show you how to get your horse even lighter, instead of trying to get it started. Yay! Grats again!


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks folks. I was able to borrow the fundamental series, and currently working the steps on a new semi-problem horse someone has. (My horse(s) are out of commission, got the horsey flu). So I'm using this one as a gunea pig (with owners permission, of course). 

The horse isn't bad, just generally pushy and spoiled (they came to me saying they had a problem with her bucking a lot under saddle and spooking). Seemed like a good candidate, and she's come along way in the last 3 days (today was the third). I was thinking of posting a thread documenting her progress with it, kinda like a review of it, but with application? 

I have had to modify things a bit with a lunge whip since my string left the face of the planet, but I'm getting a new one. I'm not against using CA tools, I just don't like that his name is plastered on everything. I am more than willing to go, for sure. Just wondering about first hand experiences, etc... So I know more of what to expect. I'm always interested in learning new things, and getting my horse surrounded by experiences (never hurts).

Thanks again! The more the merrier!


----------

